# Smart Telecom - switching back to Eircom



## Certina (9 Oct 2006)

Hello, 

Has anyone that is a current Smart Telecom Phone + Broadband customer switched back to Eircom.

Tried 3 times to do this via telephone to Eircom to no avail. On hold for 10 minutes then cut off. 

Also - the Smart Telecom deal is for 1 year - does anyone know if a customer is liable for the outstanding part of the year or is that fact they can't offer service enough to void the contract if you switch back?

Thanks.


----------



## tiger (9 Oct 2006)

With smart myself, at the moment I'm hoping things will sort themselves out 

Failing that, esatbt seem to have better options than eir€om.


----------



## tiger (9 Oct 2006)

Also, I believe it's only the phone customers who _have _to find a new supplier in the next 2 weeks, us BB+phone customers should be ok...
[broken link removed]

Also, as a gesture of good will, I think we've been upgraded to 6MB until the end of the year, if your line supports it.

Worst comes to worst, I'll survive a few days or even weeks without a landline & broadband, so I'll wait until then.


----------



## pennypincher (10 Oct 2006)

Remember that Eircom are still by far more expensive than all other providers....while smart has been dissappointing,there are many other providers in a far better financial state.What about Imagine,talk talk,perlico just to name a few....


----------



## mingle (10 Oct 2006)

tiger said:


> Also, as a gesture of good will, I think we've been upgraded to 6MB until the end of the year, if your line supports it.


 

Was this stated anywhere in particular. I have the bb & free line rental of just 35euros a month with the 3mb speed.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

If one was to sign up for _Smart's _broadband package now (€35 p.m. for 6Mbps + line rental, 12 month contract) how does one arrange for voice services thought another provider (not _VoIP_)?


----------



## gradgrind (11 Oct 2006)

I don't think you can use another voice operator if you sign up for Smart Broadband, at a guess most of their customers don't care since broadband will be main or only reason for signing up. Their phone charges were competive at least against Eircom's standard offering the last time I checked.

Certina you need to be reunbundled, Eircom rebundled you and Smart have to sign you up again, you'll need to contact 1800718555 opt 1 for this. You do need to verbally agree a 12 month contract. Eircom take 2 weeks to complete the reunbundling. 
I took this option, I reckoned it would take at least more than 2 weeks to sign up for BT, and although Smart are in a precarious position I felt the service is good enough to take the risk. (And maybe ComReg will learn something from this and encourage Eircom to not take so long connecting customers)


----------



## tiger (11 Oct 2006)

This announcement mentions the 6MB upgrade [broken link removed] There's also discussion in the forums on the site.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> If one was to sign up for _Smart's _broadband package now (€35 p.m. for 6Mbps + line rental, 12 month contract) how does one arrange for voice services thought another provider (not _VoIP_)?





			
				Smart Admin said:
			
		

> At this time, we would also like to clarify that our broadband customers will continue to receive full voice and broadband services from Smart Telecom.
> 
> It is our non-broadband customers (WLR/CPS) that are unfortunately affected by this two week period in which they must find an alternate provider.


Taken from Tigers link above. [broken link removed]. 

As stated by Tiger and confirmed by Smart, the BB customers will continue to recieve the full service (BB+Phone). The phone only customers must find another provider but this has no effect on the BB Phone service.

So you don't need to find/arrange another voice service provider.

If it was more an issue with the Smart call costs/rates rather than assuming that they wouldn't provide the call service I'd (as usual ) suggest 13434 to reduce costs.


----------



## Humpback (11 Oct 2006)

Satanta said:


> So you don't need to find/arrange another voice service provider.


 
Why isn't this information being more aggressively pushed by Smart Telecom? To me the overall market coverage seems to indicate that no matter what, if you're with Smart Telecom, you need to change. Which doesn't actually seem to be the case.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

Just to clarify the quote above, that is specifically in relation to CMs query. If you go for the BroadBand package "you don't need to find/arrange another voice service provider"! 

If your on phone only, you do need to find another service in the two week period.


----------



## justsally (11 Oct 2006)

Hi

Perhaps the e mail which I received yesterday  in relation to Smart might help clarify matters - I posted it in this tread >>>Has Smart Telecom gone down? - Page 4.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

Satanta said:


> Taken from Tigers link above. [broken link removed].
> 
> As stated by Tiger and confirmed by Smart, the BB customers will continue to recieve the full service (BB+Phone). The phone only customers must find another provider but this has no effect on the BB Phone service.
> 
> ...


Thanks _Satanta_. Sorry - I missed that point and assumed that _Smart _would be ceasing to provide any voice services presently.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

Have to say, the 6mb offer does make it very tempting at that price! None of the competition comes close to that offer. Although confidence in the future of the company (even with the current dealings) will mean it'll recieve a shaky take up.

Edit: Do new customers recieve the 6mb offer or is that only for existing customers? Found answer, available to both.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

Apologies for labouring this point but (a) can existing voice only _Smart _customers upgrade to _BB _and stay put (b) do new _BB _customers also get voice services? I'm tempted to take the chance if (b) applies. I'm wondering about (a) for my mother who wants _BB _now.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Apologies for labouring this point but (a) can existing voice only _Smart _customers upgrade to _BB _and stay put (b) do new _BB _customers also get voice services? I'm tempted to take the chance if (b) applies. I'm wondering about (a) for my mother who wants _BB _now.



Re (b)... according to the website, yes. 





			
				Smart said:
			
		

> *Smart Broadband*
> Faster download speed of 6Mb
> Faster upload speed of 256Kbps
> All for €35.00 (incl. VAT)
> ...


[I believe (from memory so open to correction) this is the same terminology as used in the previous offer]

Also.... 





			
				Smart said:
			
		

> *[broken link removed]*
> Save 17% on your line rental
> *Unlimited Local and National calls*
> New 6Mbs Standard Package
> Special promotional price of €35


Re (a)... If a non smart customer can sign up for BB+Voice then an existing customer should be able to upgrade to the BB package. Worst case they may have to sign up with a new Smart account I'd assume? (I've yet to see it mentioned anywhere that existing phone customers can change over.... seems a very poor move by Smart if they don't push this)


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

Thanks - I wasn't taking the website for granted because I assumed that the might not have updated it to reflect any recent issues. I'll give them a call and see what the story is and post back with any useful info.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

Some of the website has (details relating to the new offer given in a few places) and some of it hasn't (still listing the 6mb offer of old instead of updating the entire site).... really not a good move when trying to win back consumer confidence.

I'd tend to trust the areas where the updates have been included, but definatly not a given.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

So - are you moving to them yourself? I'm considering it myself.


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> So - are you moving to them yourself? I'm considering it myself.


The only issue I have is the twelve month contract. Originally a tenant on six month lease (work related with associated time frame for project) now staying on longer but with no guarantee of renewal in current property (to do with work details - no problems from landlords point of view). 

So when the contract can't be scaled down without breaking the terms tough to opt for it. Given the 6mb speed it could be worth taking the risk as chances are will still be there come 12 months time.

(Think a call to the boss could be coming )

[Ended up going for Chorus Cable BB due to no time limits on contract - service ok, sporadic poor d/l speeds at random non-peak times but mostly fine]


----------



## ninsaga (23 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> So - are you moving to them yourself? I'm considering it myself.



I've started looking at them now also again as I may be moving to an area where they are providing BB.

Have you taken it further Clubman....... I am giving it serious consideration but interested in finding out peoples experiences with Smart - post their recent episode. 

Since I am moving to a diff exchange, do they provide a new telephone number etc do anyone know?

ninsaga

So... I rang Smart this morning..... it took 3 attempts over the course of an hour to get through to them (after the line dropped twice after approx 20min wait period each time)..... I was advised that it takes about 4wks to get connected with them. .....I would be concerned that if it took that long to get through to them that I would have similar issues if I have billing or technical queries.
Make no mistake .. I want to give them a go ...a 3MB connection & line rental for 35 yoyo's per month.... I will ring again next week & see if I have the same level of waiting time... that could be a disqualifier as far as I'm concerned...which is a pity...makes one wonder if they want Customers at all......
Even is they took the Sky Digital approach.... new customer calls answered in less that 5 mins... technial & billing queries... 30-40mins


----------

